# Pictus Catfish



## tgajr (Sep 29, 2012)

I am considering adding two pictus catfish to my 40 breeder. The only other fish in the tank is a rainbow shark. 

Does anyone have any experience with pictus catfish? Are they fun?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

They aren't coldwater, so you missed on the posting place.

That being said, they are smallish (4-5 inches) and active. You need a four footer for them because they move so much, and they will eat smaller fish, ambushing them at night. If they don't like your set-up (if it is too bright and not well decorated for their needs) they won't come out in daylight. They'll be up all night and sleep all day.
The rainbow barb will hate them, because they are so hyper and tend to probe around with their long whiskers at night. The rainbow could be a problem with them, maybe. But the rainbow shark will be a problem with every fish you put in there.
With them and a rainbow shark, you risk having fish you never see. They will need caves, as will the rainbow - one more than the number of fish. If they have somewhere to hide, they'll come out more. 
They're basically a night feeding predator that comes out in the daytime if they feel safe, and if you have more than four of them.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah they are tropical catfish not coldwater so a tank with a temperature around 76-82 degrees would be perfect. They get 5-7 inches max and are very active catfish. Having them in groups is best, and they arent very picky eaters. Mine used to eat shrimp pellets, flakes, bloodworms, beefheart, and pieces of earthworm. They are awesome fish to keep. One thing i forgot to mention is they are scaleless fish so they are prone to diesease and ich, thats how mine died.


----------



## tgajr (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I ended up getting a Cory catfish for my tank. He stays hidden mostly. And you are correct the Rainbow shark hates everyone in the tank.


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

Cory cats are very interesting and cool little fish. You will really like yours. Did I read that right and you only got 1? If so, that is the reason your cory is hiding all the time. Cories need AT LEAST 3 of their own kind to school with so they can feel comfortable in your tank. 6 is a wonderful number of them and mine never hide. Most of the time, they are cruising around the tank, very rarely sitting still to take a break.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

Your welcome, have fun with your corie! Maybe give him a couple buddies they do best in schools.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

both corys and pictus are schoolers, and would do better in groups


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

Species name: Pimelodus pictus

Synonym: 

Common name: Pictus catfish, pim pictus, angelicus pim

Family: Pimelodidae

Order: Siluriformes

Class: Actinopterygii

Maximum size: 30 cm / 12 inches 

Environment: freshwater

Origin: Amazon and its tributaries in Columbia and Peru

Temperament: Aggressive

Company: Pimelodus pictus (Pictus catfish) can be kept with other species that are to large to be eaten.

Water parameters: Temperature 22-25°C / 72-77°F; pH 6.0 – 8.0

Aquarium setup: Pictus catfish requires a large aquarium that is decorated with stones and roots that creates hiding places for the fishes.The hiding places should be large enough for the fishes to fit into them. Plants are not necessary. They prefer very clean water and weekly water changes of up to 25% of the water is recommended. This species should be kept in groups.

Feeding: They accept all aquarium food.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

the corly is a great cat.its never a bad choice.i think you made the right choice.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

I would guess a cory cat would be a bad match for a rainbow shark, the rainbows can be fairly aggro towords other, smaller more timid fish, like your cory, who would also need to be in a group inoreder to feel comfortable but I believe raindbows like to be the only bottom dwellers so that kinda wouldn't really work and your cory could be hiding so much because of the rainbow harrassing him, I could be totally mistaken but figured id put my thoughts in for the first time in awhile


----------

